# Chicken forum app isn't responding on iPad!



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

For some reason I can't access the forum on my iPad right now are there any reported issues with the app?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Never mind I don't know what happened, I had to delete it and reinstall it, now it works


----------

